# 29 Gal Tank NPT



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

This is my 29gal tank that I set up a couple of days ago. First time for soil based tank. 2 inches of topsoil and a 1/2-1 inch of playsand in places. Rocks are from my local park river bed. Plants are from a local pond/aquarium greenhouse available year round. 

Green hygro, cambamba, vallisinera, wisteria and water lettuce.

Right now only inhabitants are some cherry shrimp, mystery snail, and some MTS.

Marineland Penguin 150 Biowheel power filter- I removed the filter with charcoal filter pad and replaced with filter pad. I also covered the filter intake with a fluval 3inch sponge because of some very small cherry shrimp.







[/IMG

I felt water output was too fast so rubberbanded a baffle to the front of the filter.









Aqueon Pro 100watt heater @ 78F



Feedback or questions welcome!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

What is the plant on the front right of the tank?

I love the look!


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Radican sword


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

looks good will be nice when it fills in


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Update picture... I cannot believe how fast plants are growing. Added a few fish. I think I will use this as my plant tank and set up another 29gal that I just resealed as my sorority tank. Really loving the soil based tank.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty tank! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

It has been a week since I set up the tank. Going to do my first trimmings today. Everything seems to be growing well.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks soo good! Im jealous.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

What are you doing with this tank? sorority, shrimp only, plants, communal, etc.?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful tank!!!


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

PaulO said:


> What are you doing with this tank? sorority, shrimp only, plants, communal, etc.?


Plants and light communal. Going to use this tank to grow plants for my for next tank which will be a sorority tank.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Beautiful tank!!!


Thank you...

It really helps when you have a local grower who specializes in pond/aquarium plants year round. No shipping and you can see the what you are buying up front... much better selection than the big box pet stores.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I ordered pretty much all of my plants from plantedaquariumscentral.com and was satisfied with what I bought, but they don't sell floaters! It'd be way nice to have a place around here like that...if there is I haven't found it yet!


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Really nice set up. I think its great!!


----------

